# [SOLVED luckily :)] dhcp failed to load

## mihas

Hi there,

I've just installed Gentoo 2005.1 (stage3) and having rebooted the machine I've seen the following failures during boot up:

1 failed to load dpt_i2o

2 failed to load dhcp

    Cannot default to dhcp as there is no dhcp module loaded

    No configuration for eth0

3 ERROR: Problem starting needed services

  "netmount" was not started

Dou You have any clue how to solve it?

Thanks in advance.

MLast edited by mihas on Mon Jan 30, 2006 11:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## grunthus

Most likely you forgot to emerge dhcpcd during the installation. Solution would then be to boot off Gentoo LiveCD, chroot back in to your new installation and emerge dhcpcd. Something like this:

```

(Boot off LiveCD you used to install gentoo, get networking up as described in early part of install docs)

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo

env-update

source /etc/profile

emerge -v dhcpcd

```

From there, reboot removing the LiveCD

----------

## mihas

Thanks for reply.

I've done what You suggested. Boot up hasn't improved that much, unfortunately  :Wink: 

Now I got:

```
* failed to load dhcpcd

(...)

* starting eth0

    Bringing up eth0

      Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

      dhcp

        eth0 does not exist

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services

"netmount" was not started 
```

Any clue?...

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Make sure your kernel has loaded the driver for your network card.

Search this forum a bit on how to do that. You're not exactly the first with this problem. Good luck.

----------

## mihas

Excuse me the following question but how to determine whether the kernel loads certain module?

And how to fix it if needed? Come back and proceed with installation from compiling the kernel on?

----------

## d11wtq

It sounds as if you have created the init scripts by copying the net.xxx startup files.  But you haven't editted /etc/conf.d/net to provide the settings for the interface.  (Hence, eth0 does not exist, assuming dhcp)

----------

## mihas

No. I haven't edited /etc/conf.d/net, since I use dhcp. Do You think I should have? If yes, what shall I edit there?

----------

## grunthus

 *Quote:*   

>         eth0 does not exist 

 

Hmm. What does the following command return?

```
ifconfig eth0
```

To use dhcp, you shouldn't need to change the /etc/conf.d/net away from the default. It should be sufficient to have:

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

----------

## mihas

Thanks for Your reply.

ifconfig returns sth like this

```
th0: error fetching interface information: device not found
```

Any ide why it doesn't see eth0?

----------

## grunthus

Seems that your kernel does not have support built in for your ethernet card, or if you built the support into the kernel as a module then you need to modprobe that module.

Become root now. When you installed the system, did you emerge pciutils? If so what is the output of this:

```
lspci|grep Ethernet
```

If you didn't just run this:

```
cat /proc/pci |grep Eth
```

Now go back into your kernel config and check how you built support for your NIC:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

Go into  Device Drivers  --->  Networking support  ---> 

and then one of    

 Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->        

  Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->                            

 Ethernet (10000 Mbit)  --->          

Depending on the type of card you have. Once you've identified it, just make sure its compiled in * not as module M

----------

## mihas

Hi!

1 Yes, I've emerged pciutils.

2 The output of lspci:

```
00:08.0 Ethernet controller 3Com Corpration .... [tulip] (re31)
```

Hope, I haven't ommitted the essentail part of that line  :Wink: 

3 OK. So I changed the kernel configuration in Networking support >> 10/100 and marked "*" all the 3Com devices, since I wasn't sure which one was mine.

Unfortunately, as for the boot up, nothing changed...

----------

## grunthus

Hello,

You might have missed a useful part, there. Is it a Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905? Looks like it's a tulip in any case. You most likely should have tulip support built in to kernel.

I think you should go back into the kernel and build 'tulip' network card support in. I went in for a look myself and sure I see a lot of 3Com entries there too. Try 'tulip' - oh and excuse me for asking but are you sure that you are copying your new bzImage to /boot and that /boot is mounted? Like, check the time via ls -al /boot once you've copied the kernel.

If it doesn't work, post the entire output of lspci |grep Ethernet and maybe the network device part of your kernel config.

----------

## mihas

so lspci returns

```
00:08.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corp. 3CSOHO100B-TX 910-A01 [tulip] (re31)
```

As for the kernel maybe I miss sth... I'll tell You what I do:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

/*reconfiguration*/

make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/[existing_kernel]

reboot ;-)
```

Does it make sense?

I'll appreciate, if You managed to answer today, for tomorrow I'm leaving for 5 days...

Thanks a lot, so far.

----------

## grunthus

OK, the reading I have done in some other forums for this strongly suggest that you should rebuild your kernel and put in tulip driver support.

It could also be 3c59x driver that you need (maybe you already put that in).

Finally, if that doesn't work, save yourself the hassle and spend a small amount on a NIC that will work - a realtek 8139 eg.

Your procedure for copying the kernel to boot looks correct, however you didn't say whether your boot partition is mounted or not before you copy. If it ain't mounted, you are spraying your kernel into oblivion. Type 'mount' and see if /boot is mounted.

Also check the datestamp of your kernel with

```
ls -al /boot
```

If the kernel date and time don't equal the date and time you compiled it, you haven't done it right.

----------

## mihas

I'm back after a week and am glad to announce that - with Your help - I have finally solved the problem. I found the right entry in kernel configuration netoword drivers. It works  :Smile: 

And now - since yesterday - KDE has been compiling... I have to be patient.

Thanks for Your help.

Bye!

A Newborn Gentoo Fan  :Wink: 

----------

